# Mitre Saw Stand plans



## autoBrad

Everyone,

I have a mitre saw currently sitting on my main workbench.. Finally I am fed up with moving things and knocking things off, etc.. Anyone have any good links to mitre saw stations of this style?? 

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/Ultimate_Miter_Saw_Stand/

The more detailed and more step by step the plans are the better. This link just had a parts list and a write up.. I need some more detailed and slower type plans.. I need it to be on wheels and preferably with wings that fold up and down.. I don't have the room for a bit like full lenght of the wall type of station, I need to be able to roll it around, etc.. Though most of the time it will be in one place... This will be the largest good grade something I have ever made, so more complete the plans, the better.. Thanks in advance.. 

I doubt it matters, but I have a 12 inch dewalt dw716 dual bevel non sliding mitre saw.. 

Brad


----------



## Kenbo

Could you modify something like this? I know it's simple, but sometimes, simple is best.
http://www.runnerduck.com/pmbench.htm
Ken


----------



## Handyman

I know building it your self is much cheaper and twice the fun, but Lowe's sells one for around $100.00 and Harbor Freight has one even cheaper. www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40612


----------



## Susan J

Hi Brad,
I have been looking for mitre saw table plans for awhile and haven't found anything on wheels yet. Here's a link to a nice looking stand that they put on saw horses. I have been thinking that it wouldn't be too hard to build a square base on wheels that this can sit on. 

http://www.plansnow.com/mitersaw.html

Norm Abrams also has plans at his new yankee workshop website but it is kind of big.

Good luck,
Susan


----------



## autoBrad

Thanks for the responses. I think I'm going to build a cabinet on wheels first and get that down.. and then make one like the one I put the link to.. except to have that back fence go down both sides. I don't like the portable ones you buy because they waste a huge amount of space underneath and when the fold up they aren't useable at all... Since I don't take the saw many places.. I don't need a stand like that. The one Kenbo submitted is cool, but I want one to support long pieces.. 

If I build one I'll definitely submit pictures, etc.. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## autoBrad

Sorry Susan.. I didn't see your response, when I posted.. I see it now, yes, I really like that one also. When I say on wheels I mean just on wheels to roll around the shop.. I think I could make a cabinet and put that stand ontop of it very easily.. Now I don't like the length of those support, I think they need to go out much longer, but I think it's a good design..


----------



## Handyman

I think this is the one Norm Built.


----------



## bzbatl

Actually, this is the one that Norm built:










If you haven't started yours yet - I have the plans for this one. The sides flip up and there's a drawer and two cabinets for storage.

As for me, I'm building a new custom workbench like the above one, though. My garage is nowhere near large enough for Norm's projects :laughing:


----------



## bradnailer

Personally, I don't like miter saw stands that have solid fences beyond the saw. Mainest reason is that if you are cutting a board that's slightly warped, you won't get a square cut. Here's a photo of mine in my shop.


----------



## johnv51

Here's what I built. It's similar to the one you linked to.









The swing arms support the stock and have T track to hold a stop. The brackets are heavy duty folding shelf brackets I found at Woodworkers Supply. The center portion with the plexiglass is for dust control. The connection is on the back and there is a 6" hole directly under the saw. The drawers on either side of the dust chamber are designed to hold 10" saw blades. It's on 3" casters. I originally had a Craftsman CMS on it but recently upgraded to the Makita SCMS you see in the photo. I redid the wing supports by using 1/4" bolts with multiple nuts so I could adjust the height and level the wings.


----------



## bzbatl

^^ That's real nice john, I like it!

Did you design that yourself or build it off plans?


----------



## johnv51

It's a combination of a couple of plans including the one in your post. I added the dust collection setup from Norm's router table as I had just finished building that and liked the way it worked. I found the folding shelf brackets on Woodworkers Supply web site and ordered 2 sets. They seemed sturdier than the wood brackets from the other plan. I set the dimensions to match the saw I had at the time but would build it a little wider and deeper if I had to do it over. After some minor modifications to the wings it took the new Makita CSMS quite well. Here's a picture of the dust set up from behind the cabinet. It also shows the old saw.


----------



## autoBrad

bzbatl, if you could send me the plans for that, it would be awesome... I can give you my email, etc.. [email protected] or if the one in my profile is listed, it works too.. I have never made anything like that and would like to look at plans first and maybe either go directly off them or modify them..

bradnailer, that's an interesting point.

I really like johnv51's, that's thing is awesome.


----------



## sslandry

Get a Rousseau table. http://www.mikestools.com/2850-Rousseau-Miter-Saw-Stand-Kit.aspx It's not expensive and it's on wheels. IT's really nice and sturdy. I put my planer on the bottom shelf which has been a great space saver. The wings are nice and long too. I find myself using the wings as a work/glue space.


----------



## Willie T

Although I feel my own designs are pretty good, truthfully, I go to Norm's site before I do anything. 

Also a guy, Basswood, on our sister forum, Contractor Talk, (there's a link to it in the upper righthand corner) does some pretty innovative things with saw stands and jigs.

Because I need to be portable, this is the one I use... $99, and one of the sturdiest I've found. Sets up in about 30 seconds.

For anyone doing work at a customer's home, I highly recommend this last one. Wheels are highly over-rated for use at a remote jobsite. In your own shop, fine, but not on the road. For one thing, you are NOT going to roll your saw across someone's carpet... at least not live to tell about it. And most of your cutting is going to be either right behind your truck on their driveway, or somewhere on their lawn. In both cases, wheels don't mean much. They are a BEAR to drag across thick grass.


----------



## Willie T

Susan J listed a site for "Plans Now". I urge any of you to check that place out. Tons of plans, and most for $4.95... a handful for $5.95. Lotta neat stuff!

The list is on their Home Page.


----------



## Dan Mooney

Here's another one from Norm Abrams, you can find the video and plans on his web site


----------



## johnnie52

Willy T, 

Your stand looks almost like the one I got from Wholesale Tools.

http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/15112/nm/Miter_Saw_Stand

Mine folds up nicely and can be rolled around like a hand truck. The saw stays bolted to it and it is very easy to set up.


----------

